# Solved: Headphones OK but speakers have bathroom sound!



## PCBuilder (Sep 12, 2007)

I am using - Realtek High Definition Audio. Through my headphones, things sound OK but with the speakers, I am getting an echo-effect - sounds like it's in the bathroom!

And, while I can play a DVD using Nero and get audio (with the echo effect) and video, when I use Windows Media Player, I get video but no audio! On my notebok PC, I can get both headphone audio & video with Windows Media Player.

Any ideas...


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Try installing the AC3 Filter from here to enable DVD audio in WMP: http://ac3filter.net/wiki/Projects/ac3filter

The strange echo effect is most likely caused by the _sound effect presets_ in your sound software (the _Realtek Sound Manager_. You'll find this in either _Control Panel_ or in the _System Tray _or in _All Programs_. Believe it or not, it does actually have a sound preset called "Bathroom"!

Open the Realtek Sound Manager and click the "Sound Effects" tab. Choose a different sound effect (sometimes called Environment) or set it to "None", then click "OK".


----------



## PCBuilder (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks alot pip22 - you cured my 'bathroom' effects! Actually, I had the sound effects set to 'Auditium,' (the Sydney Opera House') but it did sound more like a bathroom! BTW, when the Sydney Opera House first opened (now this is going back a number of years) many people said it sounds more like a bathroom! Following its opening, they did extensive interior modification and now it sounds more like an opera house! Maybe Realtek should update their sound effect.

Anyway, thnks a ton for your help (from the 'old country').

PCB


----------

